# Another BIS for Bellatak!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Some very special forum ladies might be too busy drinking margaritas:tea: (or playing with puppies) either way I wouldn't blame them. But Jane and Kathy have some GIANT news that I will brag for them on (sorry Dasher thinks his family members need to share their big brags so don't get mad at me!!!) 

Also a lot of HF folks met him at National when he was a cute puppy with a lot of personality (maybe a little too much at the time:rockon and amazing silky coat.

Today at an all breed conformation show Bellatak McDreamy went BIS!!! Dreamer is surrounded by his wonderful family of David, Kathy, John & Carol, & Jane.

Congrats to Dreamer and the Bellatak family :grouphug:

P.S. I added a picture but hopefully there will be more shared (hint hint)


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you Amanda. We are all thrilled to pieces to say the least. I am so glad that Jane and John were able to be there. Here is a picture that David took after the show. I LOVE THIS PICTURE! This is the first time a Havanese has won a BIS in California.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Way to go, Team Bellatak!!! :clap2::first:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo! You must be bursting with pride. Congrats!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! What a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Team Bellatak!! Congratulations


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

​AWESOME!!!! 
A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great picture! Is BJ down there wanting to high five his uncle?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow he sure is beautiful!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Huge Congratulations to Kathy, Tom, John, Carole, Jane & David!!!

I have a couple pictures I can add from National last year in Chicago.

Waiting for his turn to strut his stuff in the ring
View attachment 30066


View attachment 30067


Outside with John 
View attachment 30068


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! :cheer2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Fantastic Win, Congratulations.*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Conratulations!!!:first:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Huge Congratulations! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda, yes, that was BJ and John also had his Cole there. I woke up this morning still "over the moon"!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Congratulations!!* What a thrill!

_I may have missed it, but which show, and who was the judge?_


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> *Congratulations!!* What a thrill!
> 
> _I may have missed it, but which show, and who was the judge?_


The judge was Robert Slay and it was at the Pomona, CA show yesterday.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Kathy!

So, what are you guys doing to celebrate? Besides the margaritas, I mean. Ha ha!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! He's beautiful! What a great Mother's Day - yes??!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Great picture! Is BJ down there wanting to high five his uncle?


Yep, that's BJ -- he's the official greeter for Team Dreamer and was very proud of his uncle. (Well, okay, he was snoozing on my lap by the time the Best In Show was determined, but he woke up really fast when I jumped up when Dreamer won!).


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS :rockon:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Congras-Beautiful Young Man-or should we say-Handsome young man there. What a great looking Pupster he is. 

So Proud of the Bellatak family-one and all.

What a great name-Team Dreamer-just know there will be more wins to come.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats to everyone on another Bellatak beauty!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on your big win!!!!! Oh and First Havanese!!!! Nothing like a first.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

the first pic just screamed "lookatme! I'm a perfect Havi!"

Congratulations, looking forward to more wins!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations to the Bellatak family and Dreamer! Hope to see some of these beauties in person next year in Raleigh.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

That's wonderful. Congratulations


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

And don't forget this beautiful picture of Dreamer boy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

wow. i'm late to the party, but congrats!!! he is gorgeous.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! What a wonderful win for team Bellatak!! :first:


----------

